# 2006 330i ipod and satellite options?



## homer2424 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just bought a 2006 330i last night with no nav, no ipod or satellite radio. I have done some reading on here but have a few questions.
1. Is my only ipod option that feeds info to the facotry radio the dealer installed kit at $500 or so? Doesn't seem the DICE connector works with 2006. Is that correct?
2. If the answer to 1 is yes. Are there any options that would even let me skips tracks from the steering wheel or is aux port only other option?
3. Is there a module I can plus in to get satellite radio through the factory stereo?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

homer2424 said:


> I just bought a 2006 330i last night with no nav, no ipod or satellite radio. I have done some reading on here but have a few questions.
> 1. Is my only ipod option that feeds info to the facotry radio the dealer installed kit at $500 or so? Doesn't seem the DICE connector works with 2006. Is that correct?
> 2. If the answer to 1 is yes. Are there any options that would even let me skips tracks from the steering wheel or is aux port only other option?
> 3. Is there a module I can plus in to get satellite radio through the factory stereo?
> ...


The DICE will not work in the new e9X applications since you are using fiber optics. The dealer will have both the iPod and Sirius options for you, or we can supply you the kits if you would like one on one help.


----------



## homer2424 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for responding. Does that mean you have a kit of some type or can just supply the factory equipment for each.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

homer2424 said:


> Thanks for responding. Does that mean you have a kit of some type or can just supply the factory equipment for each.


Factory equipment for now on the Satellite option. For iPod, you either have your choice of the mObridge or BMW iPod kits - the mObridge is clearly superior in features.


----------

